# Anterior Tibialis tendon debridement



## CRC CPC (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm hoping someone could help.  I can not find a code for debridement of tibial tendon.  Would I use  11043?  I'm having one of those days 

PROCEDURE:
      Extensive debridement and irrigation of anterior tibialis tendon
      with application of a wound VAC.

      DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE:
      Patient was taken to the operating suite under general anesthesia.
      Her right lower extremity was prepped with Betadine solution, draped
      in a sterile manner.  Had a pneumatic tourniquet applied to the
      upper thigh and set at 300 mmHg.  After prepping and draping the leg
      was elevated and tourniquet inflated.  Inspection demonstrated an
      exposed lacerated anterior tibialis tendon with a brown purulent
      drainage exuding from the distal third of the anterior tibia area.
      Incision was carried out anterior and posterior in a longitudinal
      fashion along the tendon sheath, which was involved with purulent
      drainage from its origin proximally to the ankle distally.  The
      ankle joint did not appear to be involved.  There was a second open
      area just medial to the midline with purulence.  The entire tendon
      sheath was opened and debrided of the necrotic tendon.  The tendon
      sheath was involved in inflammatory tissue and debridement of the...


----------



## maryanneheath (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

At the very least I would consider 11044 to bone because he did mention visualizing the ankle... I am wondering if this was an open fracture or just the tendon laceration.  I am also wondering if it might be possible to use one of the repair of tendon codes instead. (maybe 27658) but the whole op report isn't there so not quite sure...   Just a suggestion.


----------



## CRC CPC (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you Maryanne!


----------

